# 2000 Windstar DTC P1100



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Check the air hose from the maf to the throttle body for holes and/or cracks. Any line connecting to the air hose has to be checked as well. If all is good, electronic contact cleaner is what I use to clean maf. If it doesn't work, needs maf. Pay the money and get a good one or go to junk yard and snatch one of a low mileage vehicle, clean it and install.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I checked and the code I got the first time was P1121. Combined with P1100, both suggest an air leak as BB suggests. I will examine the hoses and clean the MAF. 

This is very inconsistent. Drove the car this morning and it ran perfectly.

On the drive home, however, I was monitoring the MAF air rate and it would spike occasionally. Usually, at idle it would be 0.6 g/s or so, and increase to up to about 5 g/s as the throttle opened. Then, bang, it would spike up to 40 or even 50, then drop back down.

I will check it out this w/e.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Cleaned the MAF, closely inspected the air hose between the MAF and throttle body, no dice. Still just dies. I guess I will hit up Rockauto.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Went to Pull A Part yesterday at lunch and pulled a MAF out of another 2000 Windstar. Cost me $30. Put it in this morning, before I left for work, started the van and drove it around the neighborhood until it fully warmed up. No hesitation, didn't die at idle, ran fine. I cleared the codes and am calling it good for now. 

A couple of pictures: one, showing the MAF sensor itself, with the air flow direction and wiring numbers circled. Each wire is clearly labeled, which would be helpful for back probing the connector, if needed.

The other photo shows the MAF sensor case. Note the circled arrow. You have to remove the MAF sensor assembly out of the air filter housing. You pop out the tabs with a screwdriver. When you reassembly, match the arrow with a dot on the housing. It won't go in right if you don't.


----------

